# Chicken can't walk



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok this happened yesterday morning. I went to the coop and one of my girls was huddled in the corner; she tried to run out when I opened the coop but kind of waddled and fell over. I've looked at the bottom of her feet, one leg was very hot the other cold so assumed some kind of sprain as no wound can be seen. Have quarantined her and started on antibiotics, but now someone is saying it may be Mareks disease. I'm not sure how? I've only had her 1 month and no exposure to any other chickens. These are my first hens. Also two weeks ago 1 hen had a respitory infection and another had sour crop. The guy I bought them from probably wasn't very legit, I have learnt this the hard way, but back to the hen in question. Should I start on tylan 50, or should I cull her?? I have no idea what to do, she is not drinking, so I have slowly been syringing the water/antibiotics throughout the day. She wasn't eating but this evening has perked up a bit and eating the mealworms I put in there. Another hen is limping so have quarantined her too. Just so frustrated and upset, if it's Mareks I'm scared they will all get it. But then I've also read they can recover from it (and have it dormant) and the virus will only take out those hens that are weak. Another photo attached. Any help appreciated!! They are fed a good feed, purine feather fixer laying pellets at the moment due to then molting. Occasional scratch/corn/veggies. Water cleaned daily and coop clean. They are overweight as I was free feeding: but would that cause her legs to give out completely???

She's 'apparently' a year old. Brahma X rock white. No mites visible. No egg binding felt.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If you thought it was a sprain why the antibiotics?


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

The heat suggested infection? So thought best broad spectrum antibiotics to be safe!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It could be a sprain if injured. But now you have 2? I would put them on B vitamins in case they have a deficiency. 

Marek's. I don't have enough information from you to say it's Marek's. If you have a 2nd one that gets paralysis, I would be thinking about Marek's being a possibility. But I would have to discount all other reasons first.

Marek's usually takes 6 weeks from exposure to symptoms. But sometimes it can be 4 weeks to 1 year, or less common would be over a year. If your chickens have had contact with ANY other chickens not in your flock, they could be exposed, or you have it and these two got exposed to your chickens 4-12 weeks ago? You have to keep a good flock history to give a possible connection.

If you have it, you have it forever. Some will die , some will not. Usually older chickens are more resistant. There is nothing you can do if they are exposed. There's no cure. And it's very very rare to recover from it. It's in the dander, so you can't clean it away unless you burn your entire property.

But there is life after Marek's. All new day old hatchery chicks or hatched-by-you chicks need to be vaccinated and quarantined for at least 3 weeks , the longer the better. They will still be exposed and carry it and give it to others. But the vaccination saves them from the deadly symptoms. Give them vitamins and keep them wormed on a regular basis.

I can't guess at whether you have it or not. Some signs are more common. Paralysis and wasting are two. But I would exhaust every other possible reason for their injuries. If one dies or is culled, you can wrap it and put it in the fridge. Find your state animal disease lab, and send the body overnight on ice in Styrofoam. Casportpony has an immense amount of info on how to pack one and addresses to ship it. She can also tell you everything you want to know about tube feeding. This is the only way you know for sure. Some labs do it for free. Mine charges $25.00 and it's $25.00 to ship. 

I hope yours recover or it's something you can fix. Marek's can't be fixed, it's super rare that they recover. I'm sure you take excellent care of your chickens. Marek's doesn't care.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Seminolewind is the expert regarding Marek's disease. 
I have experience with birds that have had sprained or pulled ligaments or tendons. I have never seen any swelling in the legs or feet due to these types of injuries. 
My first thought was Marek's. But since you mentioned one of your other hens had a respiratory infection, it could possibly be a symptom of Mycoplasma Synoviae (MS) or most likely Tenosynovitis. Whether it's Marek's, MS, or Tenosynovitis; it would be in your best interest to get the bird necropsed to find out exactly what you're dealing with. The rest of your flocks health will depend upon it.
http://www.poultryhub.org/health/disease/types-of-disease/viral-arthritis-tenosynovitis/


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

This is all great advise! Thanks, I have spoken to my local vet they are going to look into the lab thing and give me a cost as you are absolutely right, for the sake of the rest of the flock I need to know what I am dealing with here! She has perked up a little this morning, trying to stretch her legs & is pooping now which is great. She is happy to eat but hasn't drunk anything from what I can observe.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Carter, can do this without the vet. If it's going to cost you more than $75, do it yourself. The other thing is if it possibly is Marek's, vets are not set up to do DNA PCR testing. There's only a few places that do that and animal disease in your county can send it after a necropsy. Hopefully Casportpony will pop in and leave the link on how to send a dead bird from packing to sending. I hope you see some improvement in either one until then.


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok so my local Virginia lab is $25 for dissect or $75 for necropsy  a dissect won't show anything though would it?? What even is a necropsy?!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A necropsy includes a histology (tissues under microscope), and if my lab sees Marek's like tumors, they will send a sample for dna testing. They also check for nasties like avian flu.
A disect is basically just what is seen by eye.

When I pack a bird up, I measure the box and weigh it on a kitchen type scale, and go to usps.Com and pay online and print the label and save alot of money that way.


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Well it seems I have been very fortunate in that a local vet has offered to come out for no charge and assess my birds, I am so thankful as I feel way out of my league here. I will let you all know the outcome!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If a vet is coming out, he can pull blood and send it to Texas A&M for a Marek's dna pcr. It may be cheaper. Maybe call them (poultry department) and get instructions.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can't seem to copy the address. So go to Texas veterinary medical diagnostic lab system. They have most of the info there, and addresses and phone numbers.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Carter, how are the hens doing?


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi, sorry been a hectic week. Ok Vet came out and confirmed Mareks, she put Sage down and then dissected to show us the tumors that had spread amongst other tell tell signs. She said the rest of the flock looked healthy and happy so not to cull them all, just to only bring in vaccinated birds from now on. I contacted the guy I bought them off. His response was "Dang, thanks" I don't think he cares to be honest, he works in auctions and just flips livestock.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Carter. It's best to avoid birds from auctions, craigslist, swaps etc...
If you have any questions regarding Marek's once you're done with the vet, Seminolewind is the go to person.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very sorry , Carter. But there is life after Marek's. After I discovered Marek's, I now have 22 out of 32 that are vaccinated. 

I think you have an Awesome vet who showed you all that. She is a rare find!


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you both. We will probably add to our flock next year, leave these girls be for now. Will definitely be posting pics when we do!


----------

